# Moebius New Kits!



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Frank just posted on Facebook the Day 1 announcements from Moebius on some of the new kits for 2013. Great stuff coming!, with more announcements to come on Day 2!! (No, I won't tell, you will have to go to Facebook to read it!) :thumbsup:


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I know I am already loking forward to 2 kits, (Need to find room for them!) and he hasn't even finished his announcements yet! So go read in Frank's own words and come back and say what you think about them so far.

One of the kits, along with other product lines announced with the same subject has me windering if a certain DVD/Bluray release may be in the offering later this year on an elusive title?!!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Are you sure they are Moebius 1966 Batman kits? I saw action figures of Adam West Batman, Riddler, and Penguin. They look good likeness wise.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

apls said:


> Are you sure they are Moebius 1966 Batman kits? I saw action figures of Adam West Batman, Riddler, and Penguin. They look good likeness wise.


Yes, Frank said they will be doing '66 Batman kits.....with an "S"!!! Also Superman from "Man of Steel"!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

RSN said:


> ...(No, I won't tell, you will have to go to Facebook to read it!) :thumbsup:


Thanks for posting on this forum to tell us we have to go someplace else for the news.

Why does this forum exist?

Maybe it should automatically redirect us to facebook.


----------



## Uxi (Feb 11, 2013)

Was hoping to see a date for Pegasus and/or the TOS Galactica...


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Yeah no kidding Zike. What if some of us do not do Facebook. That means we never get news? Weird...


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

As has been said several times before, you don't have to do Facebook to see the updates. They are also posted at the bottom of the Moebius website home page.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Or, you could just go to Cult's blog.


Classic 1966 Batman figure kits
Man of Steel figure kit
1313 Mockingbird Lane (Munsters House) prefinished model
Mel’s Drive In prefinished model
Bride of Frankenstein resin statue – based on the kit with new base, heads, minor changes
Creature from the Black Lagoon resin statue – based on the kit, new base.
I'm definitely digging the Batman and Man of Steel news! It's interesting the we'll be getting two Superman kits this year. One from Round 2 (comics Superman) and one from Moebius (movie Superman).


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

apls said:


> Are you sure they are Moebius 1966 Batman kits? I saw action figures of Adam West Batman, Riddler, and Penguin. They look good likeness wise.


Now that the rights for '66 Batman have been sorted out, we can expect to see a literal FLOOD of merchandise hitting the shelves this year. Several companies had '66 Batman announcements at Toy Fair.

Of course, the best announcement of the bunch was from Moebius. Batman and Robin are given, but it sure would be nice to see Batgirl and the villains get some styrene love as well.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

zike said:


> Thanks for posting on this forum to tell us we have to go someplace else for the news.
> 
> Why does this forum exist?
> 
> Maybe it should automatically redirect us to facebook.


Maybe you should just join.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

zike said:


> Thanks for posting on this forum to tell us we have to go someplace else for the news.
> 
> Why does this forum exist?
> 
> Maybe it should automatically redirect us to facebook.


Lots of companies have FB sites nowdays. Its just how it is in 2013. Also a lot of companies like AFV Club handle customer service inqueries through FB. 

And, as its been said before, this forum is ABOUT Moebius kits but not run by them. More people will see new item info on their FB or Moebius web site than this, a somewhat obscure, online forum.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

zike said:


> Thanks for posting on this forum to tell us we have to go someplace else for the news.
> 
> Why does this forum exist?
> 
> Maybe it should automatically redirect us to facebook.


I think a reply to my reference about the '66 Batman models proves why I posted what I did. I wanted you to read, for YOURSELF, what Moebius announced. I was told that perhaps I was wrong about the Batman kits from just my reference to them......I wasn't!

If you want the direct contact with Moebius, you need to go to Facebook or if you just want to see their updates without being able to interact with them, go to their website and scroll down to the bottom and read it there.

Once enough had read for themselves what Moebius has planned, I thought people could share their thoughts in this tread!

Hope that clarifies my post for you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Sounds Great! I hope they continue the Monster Couples, too!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Figures from 1966 Batman? Mel's Drive in? The Munsters house? 

Ok, if you say so. Not exciting news to me by a long shot.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Jodet said:


> Figures from 1966 Batman? Mel's Drive in? The Munsters house?
> 
> Ok, if you say so. Not exciting news to me by a long shot.


That was just the Day 1 announcements, there is more to come, perhaps there will be something that will grab your attention.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

sure would be nice to hear of a new large scale Spindrift kit....ho hum


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

RMC said:


> sure would be nice to hear of a new large scale Spindrift kit....ho hum


Dare to dream........never let go!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

I would post the "beating a dead horse" emoticon, but I think that's being overused for this subject.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

You know, technically, they didn't say _figure_ kits from the '66 Batman tv series. Of course, Round 2 has the Batmobile all sewn up, but there's the Batarang, the hand-held Batradio, the Bat-Shark-Repellant, the Batphone, the Batcopter, the Shakespeare bust...





:wave:


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The display from Toy Fair....







"Can you hear me Now?"


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> You know, technically, they didn't say _figure_ kits from the '66 Batman tv series. Of course, Round 2 has the Batmobile all sewn up, but there's the Batarang, the hand-held Batradio, the Bat-Shark-Repellant, the Batphone, the Batcopter, the Shakespeare bust...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, yes they did say figure kits. If you follow the Facebook post, Frank said Round 2 has the Batmobile, he will be producing figure kits. A handy tool that Facebook! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Take note of the base the figures are standing on - when put together, they make the bat icon from the show.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm digging the interlocking bases. Looks like these are going to be fun!

I've still got my fingers crossed that they they'll get around to doing a Batgirl kit eventually, but it's awesome that they're committing to six figure kits right out of the gate.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

The 1966 Batman show's camper than a row of tents (with a beautiful car) but nice to see those.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

What I would like to know is, what are the changes to the Bride of Frankenstein kit? The heads were fine, but is it more bottles? I am concerned about this because I wanted an acturate kit, but the wear on the jacket wasn't there.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice to see a Man of steel figure too though I'm surprised there's no more Avengers kits seeing as Black Widow and Iron Man have been done.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

apls said:


> What I would like to know is, what are the changes to the Bride of Frankenstein kit? The heads were fine, but is it more bottles? I am concerned about this because I wanted an acturate kit, but the wear on the jacket wasn't there.


From the facebook posting:

Resin statues of the Bride (new base, heads, minor changes), and the Creature (new base).

Not kits, but resin statues ready to display, no changes to the kits.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So is there any more new kits to be announced?


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Still no Serenity. Oh well.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RSN said:


> Well, yes they did say figure kits. If you follow the Facebook post, Frank said Round 2 has the Batmobile, he will be producing figure kits. A handy tool that Facebook! :thumbsup:


Ah...yeah, I hadn't read that. Besides, I was just crackin' wise. 

I'm glad to see figure kits from the tv series are finally going to be produced. I loved the show in the 60s, and still appreciate it now as an adult. That said, I'm not completely sold on the concept of the interlocking rock bases for the simple reason that I couldn't care less about The Penguin, and now I almost feel like I'm being forced to get one just so the base will be complete. But that's just me, I'm sure I'll get over it.



btbrush said:


> Still no Serenity. Oh well.


Yeeeaaaahhhhh...I don't see that happening any time soon. If any company was going to produce one, my money would be on Pegasus Hobbies; they seem willing to take on projects the other companies don't want to deal with.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Still no sign of any more announcements on the Moebius Facebook page.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well Cult just posted at his website that Frank will be producing all the heroes and villains from the series. That's great, Frank is keeping my work bench full and my hobby budget busted.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

....looking forward to these, no need to convert other figure kits. I love the idea of models of Bat gadgets and accessories.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

rkoenn said:


> Well Cult just posted at his website that Frank will be producing all the heroes and villains from the series...


_All_ the heroes and villains? Boy, that's gonna be a lot of kits.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> _All_ the heroes and villains? Boy, that's gonna be a lot of kits.


Outside of the the ones being made, the only other two I would like to see are King Tut and Egghead, and of course an Ertha Kitt Catwoman.

That is putting the cart before the horse, lets do what we can to make sure these do well enough to warrant more in the line!


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

And don't forget Batgirl!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

rtbeuke said:


> And don't forget Batgirl!


Someone posted here or elsewhere that Yvonne Craig did not sign off on her likeness, so there can be no Batgirl kit. Don't know if that information is correct, though I have no reason to doubt it, if so there will be no merchandise of Batgirl.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> AThat said, I'm not completely sold on the concept of the interlocking rock bases for the simple reason that I couldn't care less about The Penguin, and now I almost feel like I'm being forced to get one just so the base will be complete. But that's just me...


That's _marketing_!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I wonder if the Joker Kit will have a 'stach under the white make up.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Would love to have seen a 1/350 movie-version Seaview announced....


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> That was just the Day 1 announcements, there is more to come, perhaps there will be something that will grab your attention.




Doesn't look like there's any more than what was announced on day 1 RSN.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

SUNGOD said:


> Doesn't look like there's any more than what was announced on day 1 RSN.


I could make something up, but Frank said there would be more to come.........

"Day One - Toy Fair NY. First announcement: Classic (1966 TV) Batman kits. Also Man of Steel. Prefinished 1313 Mockingbird Lane, and Mel's Drive In. Resin statues of the Bride (new base, heads, minor changes), and the Creature (new base). Sound good so far? Always more to come!"


..................guess he has been busy.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RSN said:


> I could make something up, but Frank said there would be more to come.........
> 
> "Day One - Toy Fair NY. First announcement: Classic (1966 TV) Batman kits. Also Man of Steel. Prefinished 1313 Mockingbird Lane, and Mel's Drive In. Resin statues of the Bride (new base, heads, minor changes), and the Creature (new base). Sound good so far? Always more to come!"
> 
> ...




We'll have to wait and see then. And yes..count me in for some Batman kits and a Man of Steel.


----------



## scifimodelfan (Aug 3, 2006)

Jodet said:


> Figures from 1966 Batman? Mel's Drive in? The Munsters house?
> 
> Ok, if you say so. Not exciting news to me by a long shot.


Ditto here, not that impressed.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Don't forget the Aliens kits! And for you naysayers about Figure kits...I am SURE AMT and MPC will produce more than enough boring car kits for ya...


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm very excited for the Batman kits 

I talked to Frank he told me at Jaxcon to look out for an announcement of new kits comming
I asked for a hint he said think 60's TV and Movies


My mind was going all over the place except Batman how could I of missed that
Lol I kept thinking Star Trek

This is awesome news with Man of Steel that just put it over the top


----------

